# Newer To Smoking - need recommendations for MES 30



## EZman (Apr 27, 2020)

Good afternoon!

I bought an MES 30 quite a few years ago and have only used it a handful of times.  I was working 2 jobs at the time and just didn't have the time.  I'm working from home for the foreseeable future due to the pandemic and would like to get more serious with smoking meats.

I've done some research on the AMNPS tray and will be getting one soon.  Which size will be best to fit?  Should I do the mailbox mod off the of the side?  What settings should I use while using the AMNPS?  no water in the tray, exhaust fully open?  How far do i leave the chip loader out?

Thank you in advance!  Looking forward to becoming more active!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 27, 2020)

my amnps wouldn't stay lit in my mes30 so I went to the mailbox mod works great now, some people have luck without the mailbox so try it inside your smoker first to see if it will stay lit for you. pull chip loader out a few inches, vent wide open, no water in pan. make sure you let the pellets burn for 10-15 minutes before blowing them out and putting the tray into the smoker. also I microwave my pellets for 2-3 minutes to dry them out before lighting.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 27, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum.
Everything Jim just told you is bang on.  I have a MES 30 and added the mailbox mod with the AMNPS tray and love it.  Mine simply would no burn inside the MES.
When you get the tray, put some legs under it for better air circulation.  Just some 3 or 4 inch stove bolts stuck through the mesh and bolted in place.  That works wonders.
You can either use a real mailbox, or just build something to put the AMNPS.  I just built a plywood box with a top lid and some holes drilled in the front for air.
Gary


----------



## EZman (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you both for the tips! Which size tray is best for the mailbox mod?
Also, I’ve read the built in meat probe can be a little off...do you guys recommend a wireless probe? If so which one?


----------



## kruizer (Apr 27, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Welcome from SC!


----------



## fullborebbq (Apr 27, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Welcome to the Forum.
> Everything Jim just told you is bang on.  I have a MES 30 and added the mailbox mod with the AMNPS tray and love it.  Mine simply would no burn inside the MES.
> When you get the tray, put some legs under it for better air circulation.  Just some 3 or 4 inch stove bolts stuck through the mesh and bolted in place.  That works wonders.
> You can either use a real mailbox, or just build something to put the AMNPS.  I just built a plywood box with a top lid and some holes drilled in the front for air.
> Gary


Not trying to be a negative Nancy but, I am thinking plywood might not be the right wood for that application. I would worry about the pine out-gassing, Not to mention the glues used to make it.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Apr 28, 2020)

Welcome I have a MES 30 and the guys here have been very helpful in helping me with all my questions .. this is my sorta ma


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 28, 2020)

EZman said:


> Thank you both for the tips! Which size tray is best for the mailbox mod?
> Also, I’ve read the built in meat probe can be a little off...do you guys recommend a wireless probe? If so which one?


5x8 tray I have a ink bird 4 probe bluetooth I'm happy with. Yeah dont trust the mes thermometer


----------



## EZman (Apr 28, 2020)

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Welcome I have a MES 30 and the guys here have been very helpful in helping me with all my questions .. this is my sorta ma


Thanks for the pic! Really debating on the mailbox or popcorn tin ....did you put 4 holes on the bottom? For each direction? Do you feel that you get enough airflow?


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Apr 28, 2020)

EZman said:


> Thanks for the pic! Really debating on the mailbox or popcorn tin ....did you put 4 holes on the bottom? For each direction? Do you feel that you get enough airflow?


I actually have 8 holes yes works good..I use the tubes couldn't get the tray to work


----------



## tallbm (Apr 28, 2020)

EZman said:


> Thanks for the pic! Really debating on the mailbox or popcorn tin ....did you put 4 holes on the bottom? For each direction? Do you feel that you get enough airflow?



Hi there and welcome!
I'm 100% in agreement with what smokerjim is telling ya.

Now if you are at a high elevation that would be the only thing that would rain on the AMNPS tray parade.  If thats the case use an AMNPS extended tube or 2... again this only if u are dealing with elevation.  I leave basically at sea level so no issues.

Also I microwave my pellets for 1 min 20 sec, pull them out and mix and sit for 2 min, then do another 1 min 20 sec.  I found that if I go over 1min 30 seconds I sstart to smell them and onetime I had some turning colors and didnt want to start a fire in the microwave so my split approach does the job safely.  And yeah even though they seem 100% dry they absorb unfelt humidity and microwaving solves a lot of "keeping pellets lit" problems  :)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 29, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Also I microwave my pellets for 1 min 20 sec, pull them out and mix and sit for 2 min, then do another 1 min 20 sec. I found that if I go over 1min 30 seconds I sstart to smell them and onetime I had some turning colors and didnt want to start a fire in the microwave so my split approach does the job safely. And yeah even though they seem 100% dry they absorb unfelt humidity and microwaving solves a lot of "keeping pellets lit" problems :)



You must have a better microwave than I do--obviously puts out more power.  I nuke my pellets for 2 rounds of 2 mins each.  I tried 3 minutes (just once LOL) and filled the nuke with smoke.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 29, 2020)

fullborebbq said:


> Not trying to be a negative Nancy but, I am thinking plywood might not be the right wood for that application. I would worry about the pine out-gassing, Not to mention the glues used to make it.



Good point there.  I made mine out of spruce plywood.  Never thought about the glue.  But I've been using it for years and had no problems what so ever.
Gary


----------



## EZman (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the tips! I think I’m either going to use a popcorn tin or untreated wood just to be safe.  Also going to get my parts this weekend and get my amnps ordered so I can get things rolling! I’ll post pics when I get setup done!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 29, 2020)

EZman said:


> Thanks everyone for the tips! I think I’m either going to use a popcorn tin or untreated wood just to be safe.  Also going to get my parts this weekend and get my amnps ordered so I can get things rolling! I’ll post pics when I get setup done!


good luck, you'll be smoking in no time.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 29, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> You must have a better microwave than I do--obviously puts out more power.  I nuke my pellets for 2 rounds of 2 mins each.  I tried 3 minutes (just once LOL) and filled the nuke with smoke.
> Gary



Hahaha I guess so. I didnt get smoke but i started smellin stuff and saw darkening pellets and knew what my limit was so that is why I always say go like 1min 20 sec or so and not more just in case they have a more powerful micro than me haha


----------



## EZman (May 3, 2020)

All of those comes out when doing the mailbox mod, correct?


----------



## tallbm (May 3, 2020)

EZman said:


> All of those comes out when doing the mailbox mod, correct?



No.  None of that has to be messed with for a mailbox mod.  The chip feeder tube is the only thing that comes out becuase the 3 inch elbow or duct fits into the hole the chip tube goes into.
All the stuff in this pic can stay.


----------



## EZman (May 9, 2020)

got my MB mod set!

tried a couple of turkey tenderloins for my test run!

will post results when done!

thanks for everyone’s help!

what does everyone store their pellets in? Does it have to be an air tight container?


----------



## tallbm (May 9, 2020)

EZman said:


> got my MB mod set!
> 
> tried a couple of turkey tenderloins for my test run!
> 
> ...



Nice work man!
I don't do anything special to store my pellets.  I probably have close to 200 pounds of pellets so they are all in their 20 and 40 pound bags with a hole torn in the top.  I roll up the top of the bag to close the whole but it's nothing more than that for me.

TIP:  If you now have issues with your pellets staying lit u can microwave them to zap any unseen/unfelt humidity the pellets always pick up.  The safest way to do this is to put on a paper plate and nuke in the microwave for 1 min 20 sec.  PULL OUT of the microwave and mix around and let them set outside the microwave for 2 minutes and leave the microwave door open (if u check u can see humidity collecting on floor of microwave).  Now put back in the microwave and do another 1min 20 sec nuke.  After mix around again and dump into your AMNPS.

Nuking solved any issues I had with pellets staying lit.  I think everyone with an AMNPS does it as a best practice and is the reason I don't worry about storying my pellets air tight.  THey are in the garage with no risk of getting wet from rain so I'm good.

Finally, if u can build some legs for your AMNPS to stand up off the floor of your mailbox mod bucket then that helps airflow under it and keep pellets lit.

You should be good to go from here.... unless you didnt brine your turkey tenderloins and they dry out, but thats not an AMNPS issue :D


----------



## EZman (May 9, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Nice work man!
> I don't do anything special to store my pellets.  I probably have close to 200 pounds of pellets so they are all in their 20 and 40 pound bags with a hole torn in the top.  I roll up the top of the bag to close the whole but it's nothing more than that for me.
> 
> TIP:  If you now have issues with your pellets staying lit u can microwave them to zap any unseen/unfelt humidity the pellets always pick up.  The safest way to do this is to put on a paper plate and nuke in the microwave for 1 min 20 sec.  PULL OUT of the microwave and mix around and let them set outside the microwave for 2 minutes and leave the microwave door open (if u check u can see humidity collecting on floor of microwave).  Now put back in the microwave and do another 1min 20 sec nuke.  After mix around again and dump into your AMNPS.
> ...


They were marinated. So we will see!

thanks for the tips!


----------



## tallbm (May 9, 2020)

EZman said:


> They were marinated. So we will see!
> 
> thanks for the tips!



Marinated works.  Marinades normally have salt and a brine in its minimal form is just salt and water :)


----------

